# Prince Hall Memorial Dedication May 15th



## drapetomaniac (May 5, 2010)

The Prince Hall Memorial in Cambridge, Massachusetts will be officially dedicated on Saturday, May 15th, at 10:00 AM on Cambridge Common. This will the first monument in recognition of any African American on the Cambridge Common, the site where General George Washington formed the Continental Army in 1775.

more:
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/2010/05/prince-hall-memorial-dedication-may.html#links


Video regarding the memorial
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=1057162479821&oid=41403458861


----------



## cambridgemason (May 10, 2010)

This took awhile, funds we slow in coming in to complete the project.  The new monument will be a little smaller in size to the original that was going to be put in place just yards from the Washington Elm.  I will stop by that day and take some pics and later post them.  Groundbreaking took place in September of 2009, they are planning on having many Masons that day for the ceremonies.


----------

